# Mid Week Ride - WOW



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah the PCT is a very amazing trail. I've never taken my horse there (yet) but I have back packed for a week a couple miles south from where you went. And I tell you it was one of the highlights of my life . We saw lots of cougar tracks, bear scat, and mountain goats! Not to mention the hundreds of elk in the area.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow. That would scare the crap out of me!! I'd need a mountain goat to do that. I can't imagine my horse picking his way through there!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my. I don't think any of my horses could handle that, even though they deal with parades and super loud music at rodeos lol. They aren't always the most sure footed horses.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Horses pick their way through rocky areas all the time. It's not that scary or big a deal.









Give you horse a chance, He may suprise you at what he can navigate.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's not my horse I'm worried about...Hee hee. That looks pretty, but I just have NO desire to do anything that challenging. My 5 year OTTB surprised me the first time we ever went out. He picked his way through rocks, navigated ditches, banks and streams like a champ. I was very impressed with his ability to switch from stall bound race horse to mountain goat within the span of a month. I'm sure he can do that stuff you're on. It's not him, it's me.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

All you have to do is climb to the top of one of those mountains just one time to get you hooked on looking off at the incredible vistas. And your fear will be gone and replaced with the desire to see more.









Or this view


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Heh heh we don't have those in Connecticut. Looks breathtaking. My vistas consist of mostly woods and the occasional romp on the beach.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Painted Horse said:


>


Wow, what a view!! Have you ever camped up there with your horses?


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Trails - Great pics! I'm so glad you're enjoying Washington. There really is no other place like it, is there? I couldn't imagine living anywhere else, rain and all!!

Painted - aren't your horses barefoot? Do you ever put boots on them or shoe them? I always love your pictures, thanks so much for sharing!!


----------

